# San Miguel River latest info



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

there's a very, very hazardous river wide river level log in the sawpit rapid as of tonight. very fast section and hard to see. look and see if it is still there before you launch.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

Log is gone- thanks Tyler.

for the novelty-mank inclined, lower bilk is clean up to the 2nd Bilk bridge now...


----------



## rmathis27 (Apr 2, 2008)

There is a large strainer, almost river wide below Caddis Flats (RV Corner) and above Specie. It is right in front of the old corral that you can see from the highway. There is an option to eddy out river left just above the strainer and walk your boat around on the cobble flats. Would take a lot of water to move this big Ponderosa.


----------



## magpiedungan (Apr 12, 2011)

*Strainer at the three wise men*

Log blocking a portion of the river at the three wise men. Heads up.


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

where is the three wise men? Sawpit section?


----------



## chrisjaquet (Sep 10, 2004)

yep, just above Sawpit rapid. Below is info sent in an email this AM to San Miguel Whitewater. I ran Specie to Beaver last night and it was clear, though obvious that wood is on the move........ 



I just heard from John at T.O. and he found a new strainer as of this morning that goes from river right to the center of the river to the middle rock. The center rock has a huge root ball on it essentially making that section impassable. Remember that the first rock on river left has a constant strainer on it too. So, until you hear from me that the log has been removed you will want to take out and portage the rapid.

Have fun at bluegrass!

Cari Mackey
Jagged Edge
Store Manager


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

steven said:


> Log is gone- thanks Tyler.
> 
> for the novelty-mank inclined, lower bilk is clean up to the 2nd Bilk bridge now...


Steven, thanks for cleaning that; I forgot my saw last week and had to skip the upper half. I also got shut down on Barlow creek for the same reason. Is there any other similar mank around? Thanks!


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

lower roaring fk and bear creek into the upper dolores
howard's fk of the miguel through ames (upper south fk miguel)
lower keystone canyon of miguel
rico falls (dolores above rico)


----------



## canuckinco (Jun 18, 2008)

*Mandatory Portage - 3 sisters, San Miguel*

_"I just heard from John at T.O. and he found a new strainer as of this morning that goes from river right to the center of the river to the middle rock. The center rock has a huge root ball on it essentially making that section impassable. Remember that the first rock on river left has a constant strainer on it too. So, until you hear from me that the log has been removed you will want to take out and portage the rapid."_

Yes, this is a mandatory portage, and not an easy eddy in fast water. We did it yesterday, and almost missed the last chance to pull out river right. There is a bit of an eddy just before the corner above it, where the power lines cross back over to river right. 

Wondering if it would be possible to winch it out, since it is so close to the road?


----------



## desertriverrat (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks to the crew that removed it today!!!!!!!! We were heading up to run there and saw the log and then the ropes and crew.

THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

On a side note, Steven thanks for being alive! Talked to Brad at the fest today; still cleaning my shorts just from his account!
Scott


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

*local's perspective on flow*

i am a little shocked by the drop in flow over the last 5 days on the Mig. is your melt starting to diminish, or have you guys just had a recent spell of cooler weather that slowed/delayed the melt? 

i am planning a trip down this w/e, and was just wondering what to expect. was hoping to enjoy both the whitewater and fishing, but perhaps the fishing will be the better of the two. thanks in advance.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Also curious as to flows and best play spots. I may be passing through on Friday for a run if anyone is available?


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

We did have a cold snap on Sunday....3" of snow on Red Mtn pass and snow in Telluride....80s this week, should pick it back up.


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

NOAA forecast looks nice for the w/e, heres hoping for the bump.

Cutch, we will be in the area Thursday thru Sunday, and are planning to spend the whole day Friday on the river in the culebra or 12' raft. i will drop you a PM if you are interested in joining up and coordinating shuttle. later.


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

Coming back up, 900 this morning


----------

